# Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)



## adrian (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute
Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht Auskunft geben, welches der Schiffe am Gelben Riff empfehlenswert ist?
Ich will nächsten Monat mit ein paar Freunden rausfahren, war aber noch nie oben. Wir wollten eine 2 oder 3 Tagestour machen auf einem gepflegten Schiff mit guten Fangergebnissen....
Freu mich über eure Beiträge!!!:m


----------



## Gerrit (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*

Hi 
Echt gut frage wollte ich stellen. Ich wollte auch bald ans Riff fahren weis aber auch noch nicht mit welchem Schiff?|kopfkrat 
Wäre echt nett wenn ein paar antworten kämen.
Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Blauortsand (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*



> 2 oder 3 Tagestour machen auf einem gepflegten Schiff mit guten Fangergebnissen....



Da ist die Orca Flotte http://www.angelreise.de/ in Hirtshalts - aufjedenfall gepflegt und über die Fangergebnisse kann ich mich nicht beklagen! Allerdings habe ich dort bislang nicht so viele Kaventsmänner an Board kommen sehen! Deshalb bin ich meistens mit der Thailand http://www.ms-thailand.dk/ draußen ist zwar etwas rauher und ungepflegter, dafür geht es dann aber meist auf ordentliche Brummer die fahren allerdings meist nur Montags und dienstags auf Meertagestour! Die anderen Schiffe die Mehrtagestouren anbieten habe ich persönlich noch nicht selbst getestet deshalb schreibe ich auch nichts zu denen!
da wären aber noch z.B. :
-die Ostseestar http://www.hochseeangeln-exklusiv.de/
-die Arctic Janus http://www.hochseeangelreisen.de/
-die Baltic 1 http://www.baltic-i.net/

Mehrtagestouren auf das Riff sind oftmals nicht so einfach kurzfristig zu buchen - da oftmals schon einige der schiffe im Winter einen recht vollen Belegungsplan haben - wünsche Euch allerdings, dass da noch was frei ist, wenn Ihr das Euch wünscht!

Ich würde aufjedenfall zu Mehrtagestouren raten, da dann mehr Angelzeit vorhanden ist da die Schiffe in der Regel auf dem Riff bleiben über Nacht und so dann gleich vor Ort sind und man muß nicht immer zum Hafen zwischenfahren - meist beträgt die Hin oder Rücktour zum Riff mindestens 2,5 Stunden meistens wenn es auf gute Plätze geht sogar noch deutlich länger!!!


----------



## MFGI (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*

Ich war bisher immer mit Orla`s Schiffen unterwegs:Schaut Ihr hier Mølboen @ Co 
Mehrtagesfahrten werden aber nicht angeboten.


----------



## windows (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*



			
				adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht Auskunft geben, welches der Schiffe am Gelben Riff empfehlenswert ist?
> Ich will nächsten Monat mit ein paar Freunden rausfahren, war aber noch nie oben. Wir wollten eine 2 oder 3 Tagestour machen auf einem gepflegten Schiff mit guten Fangergebnissen....
> Freu mich über eure Beiträge!!!:m


 
Ich würde die Thailand nehmen (bzw ich nehme die jedes Jahr  ).
Wie die Vorredner schon sagten, etwas "ungepflegter" aber dafür mit Mehrtagesfahrten und oft sensationellen Fängen.
Nur die persönlichen Anforderung bzgl. "gepflegt" sollten vorher gegen NULL gefahren werden. |wavey: 

Schau mal auf den DF-Seiten nach, da sind ein paar coole Berichte drauf. Auch von der Thailand.

Gruß


----------



## Butjer (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*

Hallo Blauortsand, ich tendiere wie MFGI zur Flotte von Orla(Ist der Eigner und männlich)
mit der Moelbon(breit und bequem) und den Schwesterschiffen Yellow Reef und Bonito ( ehemalige Boote der Küstenwache mit zwei Maschinen) ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei.
Grösster Wert wird auf Sauberkeit und Service gelegt (immer frisches Eis). Sollte es mal stärker als 11 m/s blasen, gibt es bei Orla in Klitmöller das Geld ohne Probleme zurück.
Auf der Homepage ist auch der Sailplan mit Belegung angeführt und da kommt das Problem, nur noch wenige Termine sind 2005 frei.
Trotzdem viel Glück!

Butjer


----------



## Blauortsand (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*

@Butjer

Danke für den Tipp - ich hatte nur gar nicht gefragt sondern war einer von den Antwortenden aber macht ja nichts wird dann schon ankommen! |kopfkrat  :m 
Die Orla Flotte werde ich mit Sicherheit auch noch mal austesten nur, damit ich dann alle Hanstholmer auch mal erlebt habe desweiteren genießen die Schiffe einen hervorragenden Ruf bei allen, die damit schon mal draußen waren!
Geld zurück und Eis habe ich bislang auch auf meinem Liebling der Thailand erhalten! :m


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gelbes Riff...Welches Schiff am Gelben Riff??? ;-)*

Moin adrian,
ich kann dir zur Baltic 1 sagen, dass ist ein vernünftiges, ca. 26 Meter langes Schiff, so wie man es in etwa von der Ostsee her kennt. Für Max. 14 Angler reichlich Platz. Das Essen ist oberlecker, Mike die Küchenfee legt sich ordentlich ins Zeug. Zum Thema über Nacht auf See bleiben, die Möglichkeit besteht auch hier grundsätzlich, jedoch wird es meistens nicht gemacht, da der Platz um auf Reede zu liegen auch in etwa eine Stunde Anfahrt bedeutet, man allerdings in der Nacht durch die Wellen der Fähre unsanft behandelt wird. Aus diesem GHunde wirst du hier auch deinen Fisch fangen in Klasse Stückzahlen, die Ganz großen werden allerdings hier selten gefangen. Für Ostseeangler sind aber auch diese Größen schon enorm( Größter 2004= 10,- Kg, Durchschnitt: ca. 4 - 5 Kg, das gilt für Dorsch, Köhler, Pollak, Leng kam wenn überhaupt nur bis ca. 2 - 3 Kg)


----------

